# Hellurrr as Madea would say



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I found this site courtesy of the awsome _Misschievous_. I'm 21, a Writer, and I LOVE all things, literature, in a documentary form, and MAKE-UP related....of course.

I'm excited to be here, so say hello


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi! I'm new too but anyway...welcome! XD


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 19, 2009)

*Waves* Welcome to Specktra ...get ready to spend a lot of money!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_*Waves* Welcome to Specktra ...get ready to spend a lot of money!_

 






but yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let the enabling begin


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL Hello...I was just watching Madea goes to jail...My dh and I are playing catch'up 

Welcome!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

lol...thanks so much guys. I think my first major post will be a haul post(naturally)....oh and, *blushbaby*...im constantly living above my means where make-up is concerned....so no fret.

*TISH1127*-I haven't seen that Madea yet-actually that's the only Madea I haven't seen. 

Thanks again guys, and welcome to you too *Eire3!!*


----------

